# Eclipse - JAAS config Datei



## Kurschi (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

folgender Sample Code funktioniert auf der Konsole wunderbar.

java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/security/jgss/tutorials/AcnOnly.html

Schaufle ich das nach Eclipse rüber, findet er nicht die jaas.conf.
Das eclipse-jaas Projekt konnte mir hierbei auch nicht weiterhelfen, oder ich stelle mich zu blöd an.

Nun meine Frage, was muss ich machen, damit ich das Ding aus Eclipse starten kann und die jaas.conf gefunden wird?

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Kurschi


----------



## javasimon (11. Jun 2008)

eclipse braucht den project folder als working directory. files ohne pfad angaben müssen also direkt im projekt sein, und nicht im src oder bin folder. und sonst kannst du auch mal versuchen, den ganzen pfad zur datei anzugeben...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Das Working Directory legst du in der Run Configuration fest


----------



## Kurschi (12. Jun 2008)

Danke euch beiden!

Das wars, jetzt geht es.


----------

